# Extraordinarily Talented Young Composer: Graham Cohen b. 1999



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is my description of his symphonic poem "Hurricane Abigale:



> This piece was written by the marvellous (and very prolific with over 800 original compositions) young composer Graham Cohen. It was written in 2009 when he was ten years old and it tells the story of a hurricane hitting his imaginary world of 'New Forest.' The first part depicts New Forest's inhabitants trying to prepare for the storm. In the next section, the storm hits. There is an eerie quietness as the orchestra plays the eye of the storm, but the franticness of Hurricane Abigale strikes up again. The last part depicts the tragic aftermath of the storm.


And here is a complete performance of the work conducted by his father, Warren Cohen. The composer arrives on stage at the end.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I get the same feeling listening to that as I do when reading the works of young authors... It just seems like they are a little over confident and many of the devices simply fall short, but it still is interesting listening. Hopefully he will mature into a fine composer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I get a similar feeling when listening to Mozart's first symphony.


----------



## aleazk

I get a similar feeling when listening to my own compositions


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I get a similar feeling when listening to my own compositions


I was listening to your stuff on soundcloud earlier today. That toccata's pretty good.


----------



## chee_zee

another jay greenberg perhaps? he seems to already be pretty good at putting thoughts to music, hopefully he will get more and more sophisticated at translating thoughts and emotions to sound as the years go by, he certainly has the talents for it. most cases like this the person doesn't work hard enough for it


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was listening to your stuff on soundcloud earlier today. That toccata's pretty good.


oh, yes, I see in my notifications list that you added the piece to your _favorites_, and also my other piece, "With Jazz Swing". Well, I'm glad that you liked those pieces, I think they are one of my best pieces. The main theme in the Toccata is very powerful, I think. I was very angry that day, when I composed that theme.


----------

